# Canadian Coast Guard helicopters effectively sole-sourced (and all delivered)



## MarkOttawa (14 Mar 2016)

Odd (?) that military sole-source procurements create so much controversy whereas the CCG's largely slide on by:



> Bell Rung: All 15 Canadian Coast Guard Light Helos Delivered
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mark
Ottawa


----------



## jollyjacktar (14 Mar 2016)

Ah well, the baying mobs were all distracted by the evil military agenda of our former masters, which allowed CCG to slip out the back door unnoticed.


----------



## CBH99 (14 Mar 2016)

Since it is a Bell factory in Quebec, think we could quietly replace the Griffons with UH-1Y Venom aircraft instead?

Paint them like Griffons, 99% of Canadians won't notice the difference.  Quebec is happy.  CF is happy.  Canadian government is happy.  And because they aren't Apache or Cobra gunships, as I said before - most Canadians wouldn't notice the difference.

 :bowing:


----------



## SupersonicMax (14 Mar 2016)

Sole-source!? How can this helicopter be any good to us!?

anic: anic: anic:


----------



## jmt18325 (14 Mar 2016)

In fairness, Tootoo shouldn't really be taking credit for this by saying "our government delivered".

Also, in fairness, the fact that other manufacturers felt it was so unfair they had to pull out is bad for Canada's procurement reputation.  I'm hoping the Liberals fix this.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (15 Mar 2016)

CBH99 said:
			
		

> Since it is a Bell factory in Quebec, think we could quietly replace the Griffons with UH-1Y Venom aircraft instead?
> 
> Paint them like Griffons, 99% of Canadians won't notice the difference.  Quebec is happy.  CF is happy.  Canadian government is happy.  And because they aren't Apache or Cobra gunships, as I said before - most Canadians wouldn't notice the difference.
> 
> :bowing:



that's a fair leap in capacity going by wiki and since the USMC is buying them, parts should not be a problem either and we can get marinized ones for the Mistrals I want to buy


----------



## jmt18325 (15 Mar 2016)

The 429, btw, is a nice looking helicopter.


----------

